# take my cats



## bythesea (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone any experiences on taking their cats to NZ, we are hoping to move there in June and I have two cats one is 18 months old and the older one is 13 years. I would like to know how they coped with the long journey and how they have adapted. Also I believe from various sites I have been on, they can do 30 day house quarantine?

Any advice would be gratefully received xx


----------



## smithpamela (Jan 23, 2009)

*Cat travel*



bythesea said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone any experiences on taking their cats to NZ, we are hoping to move there in June and I have two cats one is 18 months old and the older one is 13 years. I would like to know how they coped with the long journey and how they have adapted. Also I believe from various sites I have been on, they can do 30 day house quarantine?
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received xx


I just brought 2 cats in from the US and it was a paperwork jungle (about 400 pages in my file). I highly suggest that you use a pet consultant if you are not sure how to proceed. I was a practicing attorney in the US and finally gave up trying to comply with all of the instructions. I used International Pet Transport; it was expensive but worth it. As I think the UK is rabies free you shouldn't have nearly the difficulty that I did but there will still be significant vet bills. My cats love it here so it was worth the hassle.


----------



## milliesmum (Nov 17, 2010)

My friends brought their cats over from the UK. I do not recall them telling me they had to quarantine them. The younger one should be fine, but the older one - that would be a hard decision. Animals can become very stressed on the flight and you are not allowed to sedate them in any way. Also be careful when you fly and which route you take as planes can spend a lot of time on runways in extreme heat, so it is preferable if your animals are not loaded way in the back. I suggest you google as much as you can as I read some great tips to minimise the risks when exporting pets. I eventually chose not to bring my dog with me, although it broke my heart to leave him. But I put his needs before mine and found him a fabulous country home via a rescue organisation who will watch over him for the rest of his days. I coped with his loss by providing a home for two unwanted dogs here. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## bythesea (Jan 16, 2011)

smithpamela said:


> I just brought 2 cats in from the US and it was a paperwork jungle (about 400 pages in my file). I highly suggest that you use a pet consultant if you are not sure how to proceed. I was a practicing attorney in the US and finally gave up trying to comply with all of the instructions. I used International Pet Transport; it was expensive but worth it. As I think the UK is rabies free you shouldn't have nearly the difficulty that I did but there will still be significant vet bills. My cats love it here so it was worth the hassle.


Hi thank you for your advice I really appreciate it. I have looked at a travel pet consultant company and they will be quotng me, I know it will be expensive, but worth it. I Love my cats on don't trust anybody to love them like I do if I leave them and try and find them new homes, I couldn't forgive myself.


----------



## bythesea (Jan 16, 2011)

milliesmum said:


> My friends brought their cats over from the UK. I do not recall them telling me they had to quarantine them. The younger one should be fine, but the older one - that would be a hard decision. Animals can become very stressed on the flight and you are not allowed to sedate them in any way. Also be careful when you fly and which route you take as planes can spend a lot of time on runways in extreme heat, so it is preferable if your animals are not loaded way in the back. I suggest you google as much as you can as I read some great tips to minimise the risks when exporting pets. I eventually chose not to bring my dog with me, although it broke my heart to leave him. But I put his needs before mine and found him a fabulous country home via a rescue organisation who will watch over him for the rest of his days. I coped with his loss by providing a home for two unwanted dogs here. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Hi, still getting used to how to work this site, so I may have already replied, anyway thanks for your advice though, I must admit I am worried about the older one as she is highly strung too, frightened of her own shadow! I will have to consult my vet on her.


----------

